# unidentified larva



## colle020601 (May 2, 2017)

does anyone know what this larva is? It is small enough to fit on the head of a pin.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry, not without a better picture.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

A better picture would help. Is it on a slide under a cover slip or did you crush or smoosh it? 

A best guess if it has been damaged is that it could be a large tardigrade as they can get up to 1.5 mm which is the size of the head of some pins. If you look closely you can see two pairs of "legs" on the upper portion of the picture and the third set underneath where it looks like the body rotated. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## colle020601 (May 2, 2017)

Yes, it was squished because the parasitologist found it on my skin.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Is this vivarium related or health related? If you've gone to the trouble of getting the opinion of an expert, then you should probably rely on their judgment.


----------



## colle020601 (May 2, 2017)

I've been to the doctor and he said to find out what it is so we can treat. Tried getting into an infectious disease doctor, but its like pulling teeth just to get in.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

colle020601 said:


> I've been to the doctor and he said to find out what it is so we can treat. Tried getting into an infectious disease doctor, but its like pulling teeth just to get in.


That rules out a tardigrade ... my impression was that this was from a terrarium. As was noted you need to go to a specialist. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

colle020601 said:


> the parasitologist found it on my skin.





colle020601 said:


> I've been to the doctor and he said to find out what it is so we can treat. Tried getting into an infectious disease doctor, but its like pulling teeth just to get in.


So the parasitologist wants you to find a different doctor to identify and treat what we are assuming to be a.... parasite? And frog hobbyists are more likely to ID a human parasite from this posted image?

This just doesn't add up. Where are you located?


----------

